# Plant City Pig Jam



## Bobberqer (Nov 19, 2006)

Here are the top ten overall:

1. HomeBBQ.com 663.9998
2. Skin N Bones 658.8572
3. Music City Pig Pals 655.9996
4. Bonesmokers 652.0000
5. FireHouseBBQ 651.4284
6. Munchees Smokehouse 650.2858
7. Dixie D 648.0000
8. Woodhouse Grill 648.0000
9. Smoke N Spice BBQ 647.4286
10. Wild Bunch Butt Buners 646.8564


Seems on any given day one of those teams can take Grand.. some tuff competitors down Fla. way...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the results.  Man am I glad we dont live in that area.  Tough, big names there.


----------

